# Your favorite youtube machinists?



## Duke

For me it's This Old Tony, Stefan Gotteswinter and Joe Pieczynski...

AVE is in a class all of his own if you can figure out what he's saying.

There is a pretty good dictionary of ave-isms available here:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/...TZixfMfxmTT_kjoEw/edit#heading=h.yagk8f928lzl


----------



## SubtleHustle

Mr Pete and this old tony!


----------



## WCraig

I'll add Keith Rucker from Vintage Machinery and, of course, MrPete222 (Tubalcain).

Love the humour on This Old Tony.

Craig


----------



## Winegrower

The stuff from Joe Pie frequently makes me think “why didn’t I think of that”


----------



## jdedmon91

I really like Mr Pete, Keith Fenner however his content sometimes strays off, Adam Booth because of the unusual work he does, Keith Rucker especially the work he is doing on older machines for his shop. However his shop is a dream for most of us, Hill Top Machine ( our own ncjeeper ) also a personal friend.

I really like the guys in the shops at home I can relate to, that’s what I try to accomplish with my channel. The truth most of us is more that kind of a shop we would have at home 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boswell

1. Anyone that has a video about what I specifically need to know at that moment
2. Chriss at Clickspring.


----------



## MozamPete

My current playlist (I've been working away from home for most of the past 8 month and the local TV is in a foreign language so it's YouTube videos most nights for me):  
Joe Pie
This Old Tony
AVE
Keith Fenner 
Keith Rucker
Black Bear Forge (blacksmithing not actually machining)


----------



## Cadillac

My favorite would have to be AVE. That guy makes me laugh with his language and he is pretty knowledgeable with details. This old tony I love his humor too and knowledgeable. Abom is real world machining he should be a salesman for starrett with all the call outs of the tools he uses. Joe pie puts out some good real tips I like him. Stephan seems to always be doing stuff I’m interested in very precise and informative. Same with robin renzetti he’s on a whole other level. Solid rock machine has some good grinding videos along with bar Z. 
Randy richards
Welding tips and tricks
Oxtool
Keith fenner 
Edge precision
This might be my top 10


----------



## rwm

Tom Lipton should be on this list!
Robert


----------



## microshop dinker

First machining videos I watched were by Mr Pete. Then found (in no particular order) Randy R, both Keiths, Joe Pie, This Old Tony, Stephan G, Adam B, Brian (w/ shop dog Baily), & Tom Lipton.  Each so good in his own right. These guys have provided a virtual classroom that has benefited so many of us.  Hats off to them and a host of unnamed others.  THANKS!!!    Sammy


----------



## Lonnie

I have subscribed to numerous different ones and they're all very good. 
If I had to make a decision, number one on my list would be Joe Pie.


----------



## Suzuki4evr

Joe Pi is brilliant


----------



## Superburban

I have switched throughout the years. Most of them start out great, then they get to the Sat. Sun, Mon, whatever day) ramblings, and showing off what viewers send to them. So I loose interest, and move on to the next.


----------



## DAT510

To the list, I'd add:
Abomb79
Steve Summers


----------



## hermetic

For sheer entertainment value, with a lot of good engineering thrown in Doubleboost/john Mills, Pro machinists, I like Adam Booth, Tom Lipton, Keith Fenner, Joe Pie, Phil Kerner. bcbloc02, Dan Gelbhart. Home shop guys thisoldtony, Ave, Old steam powered machine shop, and a eastern European one called factorydragon87 who brings dead broken rusty ruski machinery back from the dead! but for sheer perfection and hand tool skills Clickspring! I watch so many others too, you wouldn't believe I had time to do any real work, but I have learned so much from all these people, especially if you believe you can, or believe you can't, you are right! Wth the right approach, and attention to detail, you can teach yourself pretty much anything by watching these guys.


----------



## wlburton

When people ask me what I'm doing in my "retirement" I tell them that--aside from continuing to work a little at my previous profession of 40 years (band instrument repair), playing in six musical groups, maintaining three old houses, and a few other things--I am studying machining on YouTube.  There are so many teachers to benefit from!  Just a few years ago, in most localities, there was NO place to learn this material unless your neighbor was a retired machinist or you were enrolled in a full time vocationally oriented technical college course.  I am so grateful for YouTube!  It's interesting that many of us seem to have gravitated to the same dozen or so YouTube teachers.  I find that there is content out there on nearly every machining question I've had, and as a visual learner it's in a form that works well for me.  Now that I have time to watch these videos (I didn't when I was more-than-fully employed) I'm able to learn things faster and more efficiently than I ever have.


----------



## Duke

There is one other youtuber I forgot to mention. El Metal Raymond Menendez.

He is more in the deep end in terms of the size of stuff he does. He uses a big horizontal type milling machine and his workholding and clamping is pretty interesting to me.


----------



## David S

I like the ones that have been mentioned, especially Fenner, Rucker, and Abom79.  HOwever I have been watching a couple of relative upstarts, BCBLOC02, and Steve Summers.

David


----------



## RJSakowski

I like Keith Fenner for his no nonsense "git 'er done" projects.  Tom Lipton has done some great videos on metrology.  Joe Piecyznski does great technical videos and some useful tricks.  This Old Tony has some entertaining  and informative videos.  Tubal Cain works better when I set the playback speed at 1.5x.  I like John Saunders , NYC CNC for his enthusiasm in his CAD and CAM videos.


----------



## jbobb1

Joe Pi is very informative.
Doug Ross makes some pretty cool tools


----------



## P. Waller

I find the youtube videos about  how to do a job on a machine to have an excessive amount of narration, way more then required.

I made this one for this site with no narration at all.
How To Drill a 1 5/16" Hole Through 3" of Steel In Less Then 5 Minutes.

The narration is replaced by simple text.

Place 1 5/16 drill in turret
Place part in chuck
Start spindle and coolant
Engage feed
Return when done
Repeat as often as required

I should post a series of nonsense free how to videos (-:


----------



## mwhite

I've learned a lot from watching Mr Pete. I find him to be very interesting and informative.


----------



## P. Waller

I just made another unnarrated how to video.

Make this spool core from ABS plastic tubes. 1600 parts





Turn soft jaws that will hold the material that arrives in 10" lengths, it is 1/4" wall ABS tubing
Use a groove tool that will fit the grooves and is deep enough to part them off
Place stock in chuck
Start spindle
Start turning
Catch parts if you can.
Advance stock and repeat 1599 times

Easy as pie without excessive narration (-:


----------



## GL

Interesting list.  Most are on my go to guys.  Not on list is Robin Renzetti, mostly from watching Tom Lipton at oxtoolco.  Joe Pie is a smart dude with experienced insight.  Robin has dealt with minutiae for the work he does, but that makes one think about the compromises we take for granted.  Stefan is an anal retentive guy (not that we all aren't to some degree) that won't compromise in a small shop with small/import tools who makes impressive things happen anyway - and generally makes us feel bad about how we do things, mostly because we didn't think of it or execute on the thought...still very interesting.  This Old Tony, great for thought and humor - still wonder where he actually lives now (from Pennsylvania to Europe somewhere to maybe Las Vegas area), and what he does for a living (engineering background, maybe mechanical, maybe a professor now).  Abomb79, just works on big stuff that's cool, but more than that he is real world competent and a nice guy.  Mr. Pete has lots of interesting information, I check in occasionally to see what's new.  Will check out the names I didn't recognize.  Great thread starter.


----------



## Dabbler

I follow 70 youtuube creators, and all the above are on my list.  More obscure, but really good channels are

THATLAZYMACHINIST - really good instructional stuff
Pierre's garage - good projects
Build Something Cool - more good projects
Phil's projects - intermediate projects and good explanations

A real treat for the intermediate to advanced person is
Stefan Gotteswinter  
-If I missed it in the above lists, I'm sorry, but he's my 'watch anything he posts' list.


----------



## Submachine

Which ones are the best for a beginner in a home shop?


----------



## Dabbler

Submachine, THATLAZYMACHINIST AND mrpete222 are very good for a beginner, and that's about 500 videos right there.


----------



## westerner

Joe Pie. That guy has 40 years in the shop, for profit. His problem solving skills developed over that time are astounding. Some are really so elegantly simple it hurts. Others are obviously derived from a lifetime of experimentation, with production and profit as the incentive. His delivery is just my style, too. He assumes you have SOME skill and practice, but does not try to impress you with his genius. (Which he has) Great balance, great pace. Whoops, did not see the 


Submachine said:


> Which ones are the best for a beginner in a home shop?


I am not sure Joe Pie is best for the very new, beginner type, but he has surely helped me (rank amatuer)


----------



## Jubil

What little I have learned has been from "all the above" and this forum. The youtube guys are great but I have gotten some really good info right here. 
Thanks to you all.


----------



## Boswell

Jubil said:


> The youtube guys are great but I have gotten some really good info right here



I agree. I have watched a bunch of videos but I have learned more from the conversations on this site than all of the videos!


----------



## PT Doc

Tom Lipton
Adam Booth 
Joe Pie


----------



## Janderso

I love YouTube.
I enjoy all the names mentioned.
My top 3, Joe Pie, Mr. Renzetti and Mr. Pete. Tom Lipton.


----------



## middle.road

An off ramp to this is the search I did on youtube whilst trying to repair the 1440.
'Richard King Scraping Class'
Returns a few videos of participant's videos of the classes. (and there's even cameos of some Members...)


----------



## samstu

There are also some hidden gems from lesser known guys and gals-  I will suggest these but there are many more out there and I have learned as much from these folks as some of the bigger names.

chirpey's tinkerings - a barefoot maker of modest means and demeanor.

Tech Ingredients - ok not a machinist but a really stiff college professor type with a bunch of cool projects and experiments.  If money was no object, you could do this too.

Emma's spareroom machine shop - not your typical fare or host.


----------



## mmcmdl

Without any question , my favorite by FAR !


----------



## Cooter Brown

AvE


----------



## FOMOGO

I enjoy most of them, but Keith Fenner is my favorite. A lot of interesting real world projects, with a lot of variety and pretty entertaining. Mike


----------



## BGHansen

Don't know if they're on YouTube, but the first series I watched were from Tom Griffin, Tom's Techniques.  We all start from some place, watching his video(s) showed me how to use an edge finder.  I didn't realize that you had the mill running and watched for the "kick".  I'd set the lower portion flush with the upper and move the table until I felt movement with my fingernail.

Tom gives advise on set ups for centering a rotary table, cutter speeds, etc.  He's a retired shop teacher and from what I gathered from his videos is a really good teacher.

I had a lot of "butt time" at work for a stretch when our car assembly plant was down and watched 350 of Mr. Pete's videos.  Really good choice for beginners and experienced machinists.

I don't follow anyone at present, just do a YouTube search for a technique I'm interested in learning at a given time.

Bruce


----------



## [X]Outlaw

Stefan Gotteswinter
Tom lipton
This old Tony
Abom79


----------



## hermetic

Steve Summers!!! Dang, I forgot him, Sorry Steve!


----------



## C-Bag

Great thread and thanks for new names to check out! Most of the names I know and subscribe to but like factorydragon87 or El Metal I'd never heard of and subscribed. It's so incredible to have this wide variety of folks to choose from with their different styles. Some appeal, some don't. Like P.Waller said sometimes too much talky talky and some guys just are too naturally laid back for me. That's when the speed up feature comes in handy. I'm so glad all these guys share their work and knowledge because it's twice as much work to shoot it and edit it.


----------



## Cooter Brown

Tom Lipton at Oxtoolco


----------



## wlburton

Dabbler said:


> Submachine, THATLAZYMACHINIST AND mrpete222 are very good for a beginner, and that's about 500 videos right there.


Actually, Lyle Peterson (mrpete222, tubalcain) has over a thousand videos by himself, with new ones coming out constantly!  I agree with these two for beginners (but not just for beginners) because they both have some organized courses for study on various topics.


----------



## [X]Outlaw

Oh yes hiw could i forget Mrpete222!!


----------



## NCjeeper

C-Bag said:


> because it's twice as much work to shoot it and edit it.


Sometimes more. A 1 hour project takes about 3 hours to video, edit, and upload on average for me.


----------



## C-Bag

NCjeeper said:


> Sometimes more. A 1 hour project takes about 3 hours to video, edit, and upload on average for me.



I can believe it and I thought I was being waaaaay to conservative. One guy I've just subscribed to spends up to 40hrs editing for one 20min episode. I could say that's too much but I'm really meticulous and slow and I can see how it would get away from me. I've done my own audio editing for one of our music projects and that was a huge time sink. I don't know how you guys find the time......


----------



## Eddyde

Any of the ones who actually edit their videos.


----------



## savarin

Its easier for me to list the ones I dont like.
I detest the wafflers who take ages to get to the point, out of focus tromboning and zero editing.
Maybe thats why I prefer Chris or Clickspring's videos.


----------



## middle.road

The problem with Chris @Clickspring videos is that I sit (or lay there) gawking & muttering "how the h*ll does he do that"  and I keep rewinding to view again. 
His talent and 'touch' are simply amazing, as are his editing skills.
I get a kick out of when ToT, Chris, Stephen, & Abom collaborate on an episode.
ToT must spend a lot of time and effort putting his together.
In general it must be a 3:1 or 5:1 ratio of time to put together a decent episode. Which then raises the question how much ends up cut out.
So much better than network shows.
I've started to keeping notes on some of the techniques that I see, I hope to someday put them to use.


----------



## P. Waller

savarin said:


> Its easier for me to list the ones I dont like.
> I detest the wafflers who take ages to get to the point, out of focus tromboning and zero editing.
> Maybe thats why I prefer Chris or Clickspring's videos.



I attempted to watch a few how-to videos several years ago and found them tedious at best and many do not concentrate on the concepts that people want to learn.

Entirely to verbose, a simple description of an operation would be far easier to follow for many people.


----------



## C-Bag

P. Waller said:


> I attempted to watch a few how-to videos several years ago and found them tedious at best and many do not concentrate on the concepts that people want to learn.
> 
> Entirely to verbose, a simple description of an operation would be far easier to follow for many people.



Not being a machinist by trade I love the way Mr.Pete, TOT, and Joe Pie break things down like how my favorite teachers of old used to do. Lots of hi timers are not teachers and in their haste to get er done don't think like a noob and will bypass over some concept that is crucial but totally old hat to them and once I lose that train I'm lost. 

For me I can't have too much meandering and can't be so dry in the delivery. It's tough to teach and especially without an audience. They are doing it with no feedback whatsoever. I also notice I can't just come on to these different guys without a need.  I look something up and one of their episodes on the thing I'm trying to learn and if it works, then I can go through other vids. Another guy thats focused and is never boring for me is John at NYCNC. I wish I could run CAD the way he does.


----------



## bill70j

Submachine said:


> Which ones are the best for a beginner in a home shop?



"Rolingmetal" hasn't been mentioned yet.

He is a Dutch guy with a very dry wit, who's just starting out in metal working.  He makes mistakes and has no problem showing them on video.  I watch him for his entertainment value - and to make sure I don't make his mistakes.

But the best teachers for the beginner, in my opinion, are tubalcain (mrpete222) and That Lazy Machinist.  Plus if you want to get some of the very basic fundamentals, there is a very old tutorial series that MIT put out in the 90's starring Eric Vaaler.  The  videos are loaded with facts, but it's like watching a silent movie with a robotic character in a laboratory setting.


----------



## C-Bag

bill70j said:


> "Rolingmetal" hasn't been mentioned yet.
> 
> He is a Dutch guy with a very dry wit, who's just starting out in metal working.  He makes mistakes and has no problem showing them on video.  I watch him for his entertainment value - and to make sure I don't make his mistakes.
> 
> But the best teachers for the beginner, in my opinion, are tubalcain (mrpete222) and That Lazy Machinist.  Plus if you want to get some of the very basic fundamentals, there is a very old tutorial series that MIT put out in the 90's starring Eric Vaaler.  The  videos are loaded with facts, but it's like watching a silent movie with a robotic character in a laboratory setting.



Mr.Pete reminds me of my first metal shop teacher in 7th grade. I was one of the few who really wanted to be there. All my shop teachers had to go through that where most of the guys wanted to just skate. Sad waste of his time. Even the episodes of Mr.Pete's where I thought it was old material he still taught me some detail I didn't know. I'll have to check out That Lazy Machinst.

Metal forming is a new passion for me and started with TinMan. Then Lazzemetalshaping, Wray Shelin and Hotrod Hippie. I'm not a Hotrod guy but have always wanted to do sheetmetal like Randy Grubb. His stuff is rolling art. We don't have network tv and I watch one of my YouTube subscriptions almost every night.


----------



## Billh51

Several years ago I discovered Mr.Pete and was amazed at his vast knowledge and teaching abilities, which kind of got me hooked on machining. He sure reminds me of the shop teachers I had back in the sixties, where does the time go? I remember Abom79 when he posted a link to his first video on this website, been a follower ever since.
 Some of my other favorites that I follow regularly are Keith Fenner, Keith Rucker, This Old Tony, Bcblock and Randy Richard. There are a lot more out there and I think it’s great that they take the time and effort to make these videos for all of us to enjoy.


----------



## middle.road

John Creasey is another, I believe that he's from DownUnder, however he hasn't posted anything in over a year, Hope he is OK.
Then there's also a young kid "Build Fix Create", (30ish) up in Northern Illinois, and he's done a few interesting ones.
I found his channel via his really cool hammer that he made up for the raffle at BarZ, and he's got a decent video on reworking the half-nuts on a Logan. He also has a cool tracer attachment on his Logan.


----------



## P. Waller

mmcmdl said:


> Without any question , my favorite by FAR !



We have a 4020 Fadal, a guy was drilling holes in 110" lengths of 4 X 7.25 ss channels held in 3 vices, the side doors were removed because the parts protruded several feet outside the enclosure.

He set everything up, pushed the start button and the table did a rapid move 100-200 IPM or so toward the spindle, the part hit the yellow roof column in the background. This made a good deal of noise and 50 years of dust fell from the ceiling.
It rotated the 12,000 Lb machine and bent the part. The only damage done was the bent part. I wish that I had taken a video.





One of the first jobs that I did in this shop was drilling and tapping holes on the edge of a 36" aluminum disc using an ancient, very large radial drill press.

Needless to say I powered the beam up the column until the top of the spindle hit the insulation on the ceiling just missing the electrical conduits, this would have made a very amusing video.

I can imagine a y-tube video producer narrating this.

"Today I will show you how to drill and tap holes on the edge of a large round plate.
First raise the beam in order to clear the part, this is done by starting the motor then unlocking the column locks, move the beam travel lever in the up direction until there is enough clearance for the tool above the part."

Then a loud exclamation of oh s**t as parts of the ceiling rain down upon his head.
Endless entertainment (-:


----------



## DAT510

Another I'd add to the list:

"Build Something Cool"


----------



## bill70j

DAT510 said:


> Another I'd add to the list:
> 
> "Build Something Cool"



Yeah.  I like him too.  

And another - an Aussie "xynudu"  Very practical and to the point.


----------



## Kroll

Ever since this post started I may be missing the FB games today.This is a fantastic post


----------



## raptor2013

Duke said:


> For me it's This Old Tony, Stefan Gotteswinter and Joe Pieczynski...
> 
> AVE is in a class all of his own if you can figure out what he's saying.
> 
> There is a pretty good dictionary of ave-isms available here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/...TZixfMfxmTT_kjoEw/edit#heading=h.yagk8f928lzl


mrpete,


----------



## raptor2013

mrpete


----------



## epanzella

Joe Pie is a brilliant machinist but when it comes to solving a wide variety of real word problems I put Kieth fenner at the top of the list. Worn shafts, broken weldments, gouged housings, he takes it all in stride and makes them like new.


----------



## Tom1948

I am pretty new to modeling and I look at video's concerning things that I am doing at the time. Mr.Pete is very good because he is a former teacher/instructor. He knows how to teach. This Old Tony is very entertaining. Videos are like any other school. It is meant to teach you 
"How to Think" You must learn how to apply yourself. Someone said "Ask 5 machinists how to do something and you can get 5 differant answers, all of them good and proper."


----------



## COMachinist

I watched Mr Pete’s video’s first and still do, then Keith F and then Joe Pie. Lately Ibeen watching This Old Tony. Which I like for the humor. I watch some from NYC CNC he has tought me a lot about CNC in my home shop.
CH


----------



## vtcnc

Tangential to machining but close enough to mention: myfordboy.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob308

precision machine shed . the things he does with that old craftsman 6 x 18.


----------



## brave_ulysses

mit machining videos






						OVS | Video Collection
					






					techtv.mit.edu


----------

